# Oh my gosh...I'm Published....



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Last Spring, I asked my buddy, who is the President of Symphony North-Houston if I could photograph the orchestra while it was practicing at Northwoods Presbyterian Church on FM 1960. 

I wanted to try out some indoor, poorly lighted venues. He said that the orchestra would be happy to have some shots of their practice session. So, off I went.... armed with my P&S Ultra Zoom and my son's 6 mgp Canon DSLR. 

Low and behold..they used one of my candid shots ....of the Symphony's conductor, Dr. R Ochoa. 

It appears on the front page of the Houston Chronicle Spring/FM 1960 -Northwest Houston Performing Arts- advertisement that arrived yesterday. I knew they were going to use the shot, but I didn't know how prominent its location would be. 

The interesting thing is... I removed that shot from my Flickr account some months ago, to save space. I'm not even sure that I have a back-up in my old computer's drive (now defunct).

Keep all of your shots, someplace.....Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Rich...thats awesome. I know you have gotta be pround of that.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations Rich. That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

did ya get any money????for your work?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Congratulations...you have an eye for the interesting and it's been recognized.

Richard


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations Rich. That is really great. I hope you can find your image because I would really like to see it. I don't get the Chron anymore. I never found the time to read it and always just ended up throwing it away each day.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Terry, no money...but...I didn't take the pictures for that reason. I was just experimenting with my son's DSLR before I bought one. 

I was more surprised when they said they wanted to use it in an advertisement. I even asked to be allowed to take the shots over so as to get them some better pix...but..they said nope..no time. I'm, happy. though. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

well done Rich! that's awesome. i hope you can get that cover page framed. you're famous now! 

rosesm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats Rich!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats, Rich. Your photos always are great. It was just a matter of time. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yippy! That's great. I'm smiling for you!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations Rich, Great job.


----------

